# Crazy technology



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Thought this video from YouTube would be pretty cool to share. Crazy how far fishing technology has gone!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I used this all last year , unbelievable how much stuff is out there you don't see on a stock chart card


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have a Helix 9 si and there is so much information that sometimes I don't know where to begin. Just like my phone!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

LOL, yeah they are so advanced its crazy. Best thing i can say is there are tons of youtube videos that offer a ton of help.


----------

